

Don't Be Better than the Competition - bmccarthy
http://www.userdriven.org/blog/dont-be-better-than-the-competition.html

======
Xichekolas
> "[W]ould you rather spend your development efforts on duplicating the
> competition's every feature so you can say "yes" when asked if you have it,
> or would you rather concentrate on building the features that will solve
> your customers' problems? I'd much rather be thought of as great than as
> just better than someone else."

So very insightful. I think it's easy to get intimidated by your competition,
when really it's not about beating them as much as it is about solving the
user's problem. Solve it well and the user won't even look for alternatives.

------
aneesh
The title is a bit of clickbait. He means to say "Don't _just_ be better than
the competition - solve the user's problem"

------
boomshine
The post has a great quote: "The gap between [her brand] and its potential is
far greater than the gap between [her brand] and it's competitors."

Unfortunately, the title is terrible. It has nothing to do with the quote.

------
antidaily
Hard to win feature wars. I think the best sales mechanism involves showing a
potential customer how someone just like him/her is using your product
successfully.

